# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Как восстановить заблокированные фотографии и отредактировать свой пост

## nezabudka-8s

*Уважаемые форумчане! В связи с тем, что сервис РАДИКАЛ на нашем форуме заблокирован, у некоторых пользователей в их сообщениях пропали выставленные ранее фотографии.

Но это не беда! Случайно обнаружила, что заблокированные ссылки на фото и картинки видны через окошко "Ответить с цитированием".  Посмотрите скриншот:

[img]http://*********net/6447935m.png[/img]
Как «вытащить» нерабочие ссылки, перезалить на Савепик и прислать новые ссылки модератору:
1. Нажать под постом "Ответить с цитированием".
2. Скопировать в окне сообщения ссылку, чистую, без скобок [img] и [/img] (на скриншоте подчёркнуто красным).
3. Вставить ссылку в отдельную адресную строку браузера.
4. Сохранить полученное изображение себе на компьютер.
5. Перезалить изображение на сервис http://*********ru/ (эта ссылка указана в режиме "Быстрый ответ", в левом нижнем углу).
6. Прислать модератору новую ссылку на фото и указать, в какое сообщение поставить.*

====================================================================================================

* Как найти модератора нужного вам раздела?
Во-первых, модераторы указаны внизу оглавления каждого раздела:
[img]http://*********net/6518118m.png[/img]Нажав на ник модератора, Вы сразу попадёте в его профиль и там найдёте предложение - Отправить личное сообщение.

Во-вторых, под шапкой форума в меню "Навигация" есть строчка "Руководство сайта". Нажимаете на неё и читаете список модераторов, кто за какой раздел отвечает.
[img]http://*********net/6488441m.png[/img]
Те разделы на форуме, под которыми не указан модератор, может редактировать только администратор Марина Зайкина и супер-модератор Павел PAN. Обращайтесь к нему. * 

====================================================================================================

*Как правильно взять ссылку нужного вам поста (чтобы затем послать модератору):*
Старайтесь всегда указывать прямую ссылку на конкретный пост. Потому что, когда модераторы чистят темы, нумерация постов сбивается и номер поста может оказаться совсем другой. И тем более, когда пост переносится в другую тему. Прямая же ссылка всегда будет указывать на ваше сообщение, где бы оно не находилось!

*1. Нажимаете правой кнопкой мыши на номер нужного поста (в правом верхнем углу).

2. В выпавшем окошке найдите предложение "Копировать адрес ссылки" и кликните на неё правой или левой кнопкой мыши (без разницы).  Вставьте скопированную ссылку в своё сообщение.

Показываю на скриншоте:*
[img]http://*********net/6545577m.png[/img]

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> 1. Нажать под постом "Ответить с цитированием".


Можно эту процедуру делать и без цитирования, навести на картинку мышом, выпадет список и выбрать "Копировать адрес изображения" и вот вам ссылка на картинку. В новом окне можно вставить ссылку и откроется картинка полноэкранно.

 :Grin:  ну эт если картинка видна ))) соотвественно, не на Радикале

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Можно эту процедуру делать и без цитирования, навести на картинку мышом, выпадет список и выбрать "Копировать адрес изображения" и вот вам ссылка на картинку. В новом окне можно вставить ссылку и откроется картинка полноэкранно.
> 
>  ну эт если картинка видна ))) соотвественно, не на Радикале


Лерочка, спасибо за подсказку!  :flower:  Твой способ наверняка пригодится для тех, кто его не знает. ))) Естественно, что если бы картинки и фото были видны, совершенно незачем было бы "вытаскивать" ссылку из окна с цитированием. Отпала бы сама необходимость перезаливать фотографии и редактировать посты.  :Grin: 

В данном же случае моё объяснение направлено на невидимые фотографии, когда вместо них появились заблокированные ссылки:
[img]http://*********net/6539279m.png[/img] 
Особенно актуально возобновление фотографий в Творческих мастерских, в темах с фотоотчётами и в БИС IN-KU, где представлен авторский материал. Сейчас работки модераторам добавилось ого-го сколько с этой перезаливкой! ((( 

 И кстати, не только Радикал... Только что в Сокровищнице обнаружила нерабочие фотографии другого сервиса:
[img]http://*********net/6515723m.png[/img]Тоже вытаскиваю ссылки через окно цитирования, они все там видны.

----------


## Димитрий

"м" пропущена в слове "внимание"

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> "м" пропущена в слове "внимание"


Димон, какой ты вниМММательный!!!  :Smile3:  Молодец! Скажем Марине. Только у неё есть доступ к шапке форума.

----------

